# Something So Beautiful And Sad To See And Hear At The Same Time.



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

WOW!!! Where is this place?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

how is it sad?


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

sadboy said:


> WOW!!! Where is this place?


Okinawa Churaumi Aquarium in Japan


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Then all animals in Zoo's and at homes should be free? Que No....


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

sadboy said:


> Then all animals in Zoo's and at homes should be free? Que No....


Wild animals, yes. Domesticated, no. Dogs and cats like houses


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

so I'm assuming you dont own a aquarium....


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

sadboy said:


> so I'm assuming you dont own a aquarium....


Of course I do. It's the reason I'm here posting and the reason why I think it's beautiful. Do I feel that my fish will be happier living in the rivers of the Amazon? Absolutely.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sadboy said:


> how is it sad?


i was waiting for the earthquake to break the glass









and seriously... i doubt fish are happier in the wild... they don't need to worry about food, predators, disease, a bunch of other sh*t in the wild... if you keep your fish healthy they are fine. A whale 100% should never be in captivity.. they commit suicide and go insane and the whale sharks are pushing but they don't have the same mental capacity of the whales and dolphins it but the rays and fish are all good,


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

those are asians you see for comparison down there......... so the aquarium really isnt THAT big









I think fish in aquariums have it A LOT easier than they would in the wild.... so really I think they got it made.... if you put me in a big house.....and someone brought me everything I needed.... and tried to make it as close to my natural enviroment as possible AND VACUMED MY POOP i would volunteer.









that aquarium is amazing though....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

c_granger21 said:


> those are asians you see for comparison down there......... so the aquarium really isnt THAT big


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Gorgeous tank!!!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

c_granger21 said:


> those are asians you see for comparison down there......... so the aquarium really isnt THAT big










:







That was perfect!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheesiest song I've ever heard. Awesome tank though. Wonder how many Gallons it is ha ha or how thick the glass is for that wall of a window


----------

